# مليون مبروك للقسم تكليف الاخ المتميز أحمد " zanitty" بالاشراف عليه



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الف مليون مبروك علينا المشرف الجديد
الاخ و العضو الفاضل zanitty
كلنا يعرفه بمشاركاته المتميزة وحضوره المتألق والآن سيزيد القسم إشراقا وتألقا

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:28: مشرف متميز :28:
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:​ 
نتمنى أن نرى القسم افضل وأفضل دائماً بمجهود الاعضاء و تنظيم المشرفين
انه ليوم عيد و فرح بما تقوم به الادراة من تعيين مشرفين جدد فى كافة اقسام الملتقى كخطوة للتطوير والرقى​ 
نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح
و أن يعينك على حمل هذه الأمانة وأن يوفقك إلى كل خير​ 
تقبلو أجمل التهانى 
ولكم منى كل الدعاء بالتوفيق​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك علينا ثلاثى الاشراف المتميزين

:12::12::12: 


[/URL]​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك بجد يستاهلها باخلاصه و مواضيعه المميزه الف الف مبروك يا بشمهندس


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة هاد الكلام اللي بينحكا
مبارك للقسم...قبل المباركة للاخ زانيتي
ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## hamadalx (28 سبتمبر 2011)

صــــــــــــــــح الصــــــــــــــح................كدة الواحد ياخد اللى عايزه براحته ما هو بقى الكبـــــــــير ياكبـــــــير
مبــــــــــــــــــروك ياأحلى هندسة..............بس الباشا بتاعنا Mech فى القلب


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحه يســـــــتاهل 
بس ياريت يشجع باقي المشرفين انهم يرجعوا تاني لان تقريبا محمد عبد الفتاح اختفى -ابن العميد يظهر على فترات متباعده


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك على اخينا زناتي الاشراف على القسم
وانه لخبر سار بتليه المنصب الجديد
وندعوا من الله العزيز الجليل توفيق اخينا في عمله الجديد
مع تقدينا لجميع المبدعين والمشرفين على هذا القسم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك على اخينا زناتي الاشراف على القسم
وانه لخبر سار بتوليه العمل الجديد
وندعوا من الله العزيز الجليل توفيق اخينا في عمله الجديد
مع تقدينا لجميع المبدعين والمشرفين على هذا القسم


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2011)

لا اجد سوى كلمات سيدى و سيدكم سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافه 



> * خطبة أبو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافة (11 هجرية)*​*
> لما بويع أبو بكر بالخلافة بعد بيعة السقيفة تكلم أبو بكر، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال:
> "أما بعد أيها الناس فإني قد وليت عليكم ولست بخيركم، فإن أحسنت فأعينوني، وإن أسأت فقوموني، الصدق أمانة، والكذب خيانة، والضعيف فيكم قوي عندي حتى أريح عليه حقه إن شاء الله، والقوى فيكم ضعيف حتى آخذ الحق منه إن شاء الله، لا يدع قوم الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا ضربهم الله بالذل، ولا تشيع الفاحشة في قوم قط إلا عمهم الله بالبلاء، أطيعوني ما أطعت الله ورسوله، فإذا عصيت الله ورسوله فلا طاعة لي عليكم".*






mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> الف مليون مبروك علينا المشرف الجديد
> الاخ و العضو الفاضل zanitty
> كلنا يعرفه بمشاركاته المتميزة وحضوره المتألق والآن سيزيد القسم إشراقا وتألقا
> ...


و الله يا ابو حميد الواحد مش عارف يقول لك ايه 
و الفضل لربنا ثم ليك فى قبول التكليف ده و ربنا يجعلنا قد المسؤوليه و يقدرنا على تنظيم و ترتيب القسم


mohamed mech قال:


> مبروك علينا ثلاثى الاشراف المتميزين
> 
> :12::12::12:
> 
> ...


اللهم اجعلنا و اياهم و اياكم من المتميزين عند الله فهو الاهم 


ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك بجد يستاهلها باخلاصه و مواضيعه المميزه الف الف مبروك يا بشمهندس


ابو حميد و الله الواحد مش عارف يقول لك ايه على كلامك الجميل ده و قبل منه مواضيعك الاجمل


riyadh1 قال:


> بصراحة هاد الكلام اللي بينحكا
> مبارك للقسم...قبل المباركة للاخ زانيتي
> ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


بارك الله فيك يا صديقى رياض و فى انتظارك لتكمله تحفتك للقسم (ترجمه كود الصحى مع الشرح)


hamadalx قال:


> صــــــــــــــــح الصــــــــــــــح................كدة الواحد ياخد اللى عايزه براحته ما هو بقى الكبـــــــــير ياكبـــــــير
> مبــــــــــــــــــروك ياأحلى هندسة..............بس الباشا بتاعنا mech فى القلب


خد راحتك يا حماده يا عزو ما انت اسكندرانى يعنى جنب الحته اللى فى الشمال 
و محمد عبد الرحيم فى قلوبنا كلنا يا باشا


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه يســـــــتاهل
> بس ياريت يشجع باقي المشرفين انهم يرجعوا تاني لان تقريبا محمد عبد الفتاح اختفى -ابن العميد يظهر على فترات متباعده


الله المستعان يا باشا دعواتك و الف شكر على التهنئه


badran mohammed قال:


> مبروك على اخينا زناتي الاشراف على القسم
> وانه لخبر سار بتليه المنصب الجديد
> وندعوا من الله العزيز الجليل توفيق اخينا في عمله الجديد
> مع تقدينا لجميع المبدعين والمشرفين على هذا القسم


ربنا يخليك يا اخ بدران و ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا و نعمل حاجه كويسه


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه يســـــــتاهل
> بس ياريت يشجع باقي المشرفين انهم يرجعوا تاني لان تقريبا محمد عبد الفتاح اختفى -ابن العميد يظهر على فترات متباعده


 
محمد عبد الفتاح لسه عريس جديد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275100.html

وعنده ظروف فى العمل من فترة نسأل الله ان يعوضه بترك عمله السابق خيراً مما فقد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252573.html
​


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> محمد عبد الفتاح لسه عريس جديد
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275100.html​
> وعنده ظروف فى العمل من فترة نسأل الله ان يعوضه بترك عمله السابق خيراً مما فقد​
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252573.html​


 نسأل الله ان يعوضه بترك عمله السابق خيراً مما فقد --- اااااامين


----------



## دبوسه (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك عليك يازناتى وعقبان الصدارة ان شاء الله 
دبوسه من الارضى المقدسة 
وعقبال بقية العملاقة مثل المهندس سيد حلاوة استاذى الفاضل


----------



## anass81 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

مبارك عليك اخي زانيتي :16: هذه المهمة الجديدة 

أعانك الله على نفع الزملاء الكرام والقيام بكل وعودك الانتخابية السابقة :78: لتطوير القسم


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> لا اجد سوى كلمات سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافه


 
أحسنت اختيار الكلمة الاولى يا مشرفنا :15:


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> نسأل الله ان يعوضه بترك عمله السابق خيراً مما فقد --- اااااامين


امين


دبوسه قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووك عليك يازناتى وعقبان الصدارة ان شاء الله
> دبوسه من الارضى المقدسة
> وعقبال بقية العملاقة مثل المهندس سيد حلاوة استاذى الفاضل


اشكرك صديقى و طالما انت فى الاراضى المقدسه نبقى جيران و لى الشرف
كل الاخوه الافاضل فى المنتدى هم من خيره الناس و تعلمت منهم الكثير و هذا يثبت بلاغه سيدنا ابو بكر فى خطاب الخلافه ان الخليفه ليس بالضروره هو الافضل



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مبارك عليك اخي زانيتي :16: هذه المهمة الجديدة
> 
> أعانك الله على نفع الزملاء الكرام والقيام بكل وعودك الانتخابية السابقة :78: لتطوير القسم


حبيبى انس الذى طالما كان بئرا ارمى فيه همومى عند الكرب 
اشكرك كثيرا و اسال الله ان يفرج كرب سوريا الى ما فيه خير الشعب و الامه الاسلاميه جمعاء
اما بالنسبه للوعود الانتخابيه فمتقلقش انا هعمل زى جميع الساده النواب و اختفى بمجرد الحصول على الكرسى و اللى عاوز خدمه بقى يكلم و كيل اعمالى ( و الكلام طبعا مش بالبق ده بشخلله الجيب  )



mohamed mech قال:


> أحسنت اختيار الكلمة الاولى يا مشرفنا :15:


تلميذك يا مولانا


----------



## السيد زرد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك اخى زانيى ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك الى خير ينفع هذا الموقع المفيد والثرى


----------



## ابن العميد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووك يا زنيتي (تصدق اني متفاجئتش  )
ربنا يوفقنا ويوفقك لكل خير وكما قال صلي الله عليه وسلم (خير الناس انفعهم للناس) وانتا طول عمرك وبقية الاعضاء بالقسم اهل خير وفضل وربنا يديم المعروف...
والعزومه بقي هتبقي فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## thaeribrahem (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك يا استاذ
الحمل كبير و المسؤولية أيضا و بإذن الله أنت لها
أعانك الله على هذه المهمة و وفقك لما هو خير لك و لنا جميعاً


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف ألف مليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون مبروك للأخ العزيز زانيتي
وألف مليون مبروك لقسم التبريد والتكييف
وألف مبروك لكل الإخوة الأعضاء
بــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك وأعانــــــــــــــــــــك الله ووفقـــــــــك الى مافيه خيري الدنيــــــــــــا والأخـــــــــــــــرة


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اول طلب من المشرف الجديد

برجاء غلق او حذف المشاركات اللتي بها مرفقات او روابط url ولا تعمل حيث انها تشكل عبئ على المنتدى والاعضاء
وبالفعل ليس لها قيمه في حال انتهاء صلاحيه الرابط


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> الف مبرووووك يا زنيتي (تصدق اني متفاجئتش  )
> ربنا يوفقنا ويوفقك لكل خير وكما قال صلي الله عليه وسلم (خير الناس انفعهم للناس) وانتا طول عمرك وبقية الاعضاء بالقسم اهل خير وفضل وربنا يديم المعروف...
> والعزومه بقي هتبقي فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
هو ده الكلام المهم يا اسامة
زانيتى يعزم المنتدى لاثبات حسن النية :2:
و علشان بعد كده يعرف يخلع براحته 
إطعم الفم تستحى العين 
و فى مقترح تانى تحويل بدل عزومة 50 ريال لكل عضو يسجل مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع​


----------



## تامر. (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك أخي زاناتي وأنت أهل لذلك بإذن الله .


----------



## ابن البلد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

فرحانين لكم وفرحانين بكم


----------



## acer.7 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اول طلب من المشرف الجديد





toktok66 قال:


> برجاء غلق او حذف المشاركات اللتي بها مرفقات او روابط url ولا تعمل حيث انها تشكل عبئ على المنتدى والاعضاء
> وبالفعل ليس لها قيمه في حال انتهاء صلاحيه الرابط




صح الكلام ده
 نعمل روابط جديد و نحذف التالفة التى لا تعمل
و دورنا نحن جميعا ابلاغ المشرفين بتلك الروبط
يعنى اللى يدوس على رابط و يلاقيه مش شغال يبلغ قبل ما يخرج من الموضوع
" حملة بلغ"
"كن إيجابيا مع الروابط والمشاركات السلبية"


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حبييييييييييييييييييييييييبنا
مبارك عليك الاشراف يازولى
ربنا يعينك ويوفقك ،، وشد حيلك


----------



## سمندل السوداني (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروووك يا *zanitty الغالي ...
ومبروووك للقسم علي إختيار الإدارة 
تمنياتي لكـ من القلب بالتوفيق والسداد 


*




*
*​


----------



## نجانجا (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبروك على اخينا زناتي الاشراف على القسم*


----------



## م.عماد ك (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك أخي على الإشراف في القسم وأعانك الله


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

1000 1000 مبروك للأخ زنتي 

و بالتوفيق


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وفقك الله واعانك لما فيخ خير المنتدى


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك...موفق ان شاء الله​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي زانيتي 
مبارك عليك الاشراف ومبارك لنا بك 
انك فعلا تستحق ان تكون في هذا الموضع لما تقدمه من فوائد علمية في هذا المجال وما كنت لتبخل على احد بمعلومة 
فكيف الان وقد اصبحت من المشرفين الذين طالما حملو شعلة العلم في هذا الملتقى من اجل هدف واحد 
وهو رضا الله عنهم وافادة الاخوة في هذه البلاد الطيبة 
فهنيئا لك ومبارك عليك 
واسال الله لنا ولك التوفيق 
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عدالة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمدلله الذي أرانا أيام جميلة في أصعب الايام التي نعيشها 
شباب الامة المتألقون 
نسأل الله تعالى أن نرى فيهم نصرة هذه الامة وعزها ومجدها ورفعتها بإنجازاتهم وأختراعاتهم 
نرجو الله كل التوفيق والثبات لخطواتهم المباركة الساعية للعلم والاختراع وفائدة الامة 
نفعنا الله بكم وأجركم عظيم في الدنيا والاخرة 

ألف ألف مبرك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك للأخ الفاضل م/ زانيتى والف مبروك للقسم ولجميع الأعضاء الكرام مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## Abo Fares (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله.. نشاط إداري رهيب، يستدعي تنظيم إشرافي رهيب  

أبارك لك أخي أحمد ثقة الإدارة، ونبارك للملتقى وبالأخص هذا القسم قبولك هذا التكليف... أتمنى لك التوفيق، قول يارب.. 

تحياتي..


----------



## agabeain (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله مهندسنا االراائع


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للاخ الزناتي


----------



## إبن جبير (28 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الفاضل zanitty مشرفاَ تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد.


----------



## aati badri (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
فاتنا هذا العرس الجميل الانيق
ولكن عزاؤنا انه لم تفتنا الخمسين ريال
سادتي
صراحة لا ادري ما هو عمل المشرف تحديدا
ولكني وجدت معظم المشرفين مقلين في التداخل 
والمشاركات والمواضيع
لو كان الاشراف سوف يحرمنا من علم ومواضيع الحبيب زانيتي
فعندها سوف اقول وبالفم النصف مليان
تباً للاشراف ثم تب
اما اذا كان سوف يواصل التالق المعتاد
فأنا أرشحه ليس للإدارة فحسب وإنما مع البرادعي وعمرو والعوا


----------



## sosodeep (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك يا أحلى وأحسن مشرف :75::77::20:


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبورك

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله..

تحياتي..


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف الف الف مبرووووك الاشراف​


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك
دمتم بخير​


----------



## أبومنة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك أخى الكريم


----------



## تولين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك للاخ احمد على مهام الاشراف اتمنى لك كل التوفيق
​


----------



## safoo sn (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك على الاشراف و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (28 سبتمبر 2011)

100000000000000000 مبروك


----------



## mohamedtop (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك اخى زانيتى اعانك الله على هذه المهمه الشاقة التى شرفت بها والف مبروك لينا 
ان معانا واحد زى زانيتى وعقبال الاخ mohamed mech والاخ TOKTOK لانهما من الاعضاء الناشطين جدا بالمنتدى ودائما ما يكونو يد العون لاعضاء المنتدى الكرام


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله يا جماعه سامحونى لو معرفتش ارد 
انا اول مره ابقى مش عارف ارد اقول ايه 
بجد شكرا ليكم كلكم 
و يا ريت تدعوا لى بالسداد
بجد اشكركم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أرحب بأخي المهندس أحمد (Zanitty)
مع تمنياتي له بالتوفيق في مهمته
مع تحياتي*


----------



## khaledsamir1970 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## mehdi09 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم والف مبروك


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*حياك الله وبياك ومرحباً بك بين اخوتك 
ومبارك عليك ووفقك الله تعالى واعانك​*


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف وزادك الله تألقا وابداعا


----------



## صابر الحناجره (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبارك لنا :75: و أعانك الله على هذه الأمانة :15:
بصراحة أول خبر جميل أسمعه من فترة 

يا سيادة اللواء ، أتوقع بعد أن تمضي شهر العسل أن نلاحظ تطور كبير في القسم :d إن شاء الله ، فأملنا بك كبير و عمرك ما خيبت ظن أحد فيك .


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا و اسال الله ان يوفقنى لان اكون على قدر المسؤوليه


----------



## ادور (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لكم كل التحية مباركة وانا اتمني التقدم


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لا اجد سوى كلمات سيدى و سيدكم سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافه 

اقتباس:
*خطبة أبو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافة (11 هجرية)*​ 
*لما بويع أبو بكر بالخلافة بعد بيعة السقيفة تكلم أبو بكر، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال:*
*"أما بعد أيها الناس فإني قد وليت عليكم ولست بخيركم، فإن أحسنت فأعينوني، وإن أسأت فقوموني، الصدق أمانة، والكذب خيانة، والضعيف فيكم قوي عندي حتى أريح عليه حقه إن شاء الله، والقوى فيكم ضعيف حتى آخذ الحق منه إن شاء الله، لا يدع قوم الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا ضربهم الله بالذل، ولا تشيع الفاحشة في قوم قط إلا عمهم الله بالبلاء، أطيعوني ما أطعت الله ورسوله، فإذا عصيت الله ورسوله فلا طاعة لي عليكم".* 
وإن أسأت فقوموني، 
سوف نقومك بسيوفنا
قصدي بكيبورداتنا
او كما قال الاعرابي*




لم يغدو بوست تهنئة
وانما تحول لاستفتاء في حب الحبيب
اننا نحبك يا احمد


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله و انا يا عبد العاطى بحبكم جميعا فى الله
اشكرك


----------



## لهون لهونى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا


----------



## سمير عمار (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمنى له التقدم والرقى والعطاء وبذل المجهود نحو رفع المستوى للملتقى والمادة العلمية 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## moadmq (29 سبتمبر 2011)

نهنئ أنفسنا أولاً و ألف مبروك بشمهندس أحمد فأنت دوماً تستحق الأفضل


----------



## ماجد نجما (29 سبتمبر 2011)

congrates my brother


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك مهندسنا العزيز احمد 

ونتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد

:12:



​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك لأخينا المتميز جداً العزيز الفاضل زااااانيتي

وهو الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب

وقد الحمل إن شاء الله​


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف ألف مبروكــــــــــــــــــــ تستاهل يا مبدع


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر لكم جميعا كلماتكم المحفذه و اسال الله ان يكون هذا الاختيار خطوه على طريق حصد الحسنات من المولى عز و جل


----------



## hamadalx (29 سبتمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> لا اجد سوى كلمات سيدى و سيدكم سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافه
> 
> اقتباس:
> *خطبة أبو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافة (11 هجرية)*​
> ...


 

:75:هههههههه شكلك ياهندسة وقعت والمهندس عبد العاطى بيقولك سوف نقومك بكيبورداتنا......ههههههههههه

متخافش أنا ححوش عنك لو فى حاجة


----------



## مهندس/دحيه (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك التكلييييييييييف


----------



## appess (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للأخ زانيتي 
و الله يعينك على هذه المسؤولية


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك للأخ أحمد والله إنه يستحقها عن جدارة وأتمنى له كل التوفيق


----------



## خالد السيد علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا هندسه
ولك تحياتى


----------



## zaco (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك اخى زانيى ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م اخلاص (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك الف مبروك و الى الامام


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوانى و اخواتى


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف الف مليون مبروك والله تستاهلها مجهودك مميز


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مبروك عليك اخي الاشراف ... و ربنا يوفقك و يقدرك على صون هذه الامانة و تأديتها على احسن وجه 
و مبروك على القسم عضوا متميزا مثلك اخي يراقب ما يُكتب عليه و يوجهه


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك لحضرتك


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> لا اجد سوى كلمات سيدى و سيدكم سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم 
اشكركم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قندس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك يا سيدي.... الله يعينك


----------



## سيدحسن1 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك يا zanittyوالله يأخي فرحت لك
واسأل الله ان يعينك علي الاعمال التى وكلت اليك وبالتوفيق
ونسأل الله اي يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
ومرة ثانية مبروك فانت تستحقها


----------



## naiemelmansie (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## noreldin2000 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اسأل الله عز وجل لك السداد والتوفيق وان يكون لك خير معين 

الاخ الفاضل صاحب البشري الطيبة بشرك الله بالخير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. شاكر الجبوري (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف المميز للزميل المهندس،مع كل التوفيق


----------



## egystorm (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا هندسة واللة تستاهلها واكنت مفروض من بدرى قوى


----------



## zanitty (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و اشكركم للدعاء


----------



## mbakir88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم وبتستاهل اكيد 
مواضيعك مميزه دوما 
والى الامام


----------



## عمرو محمد2 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

فى تقدم دائم ان شاء الله


----------



## kotoz99 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح
و أن يعينك على حمل هذه الأمانة وأن يوفقك إلى كل خير​ *


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2011)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح
و أن يعينك على حمل هذه الأمانة وأن يوفقك إلى كل خير


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
عليكم الثلاثة العمالقة وان شاء مزيداً من التألق لمافية خدمة للأمة العربية والاسلامية 
الف الف مبروك 
اخوكم من اليمن الشقيق​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ الحبيب المهندس أحمد 
اولا تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم ..وكل عام وأنت بألف خير 
عرفتك .. معطاءا سباقا .. مثابرا ..
إنقطعت فترة عن الملتقى .. ولكنني لاحظت متابعتك للملتقى ..

هل انت على امنيتك بنقل الكفالة؟ .. (هههههه) .. أم أنك غيرت رأيك؟ ..
 على كل ٍ الباب لايزال مفتوح ..!!!

أهلا وسهلا بك في كوكبة المشرفين .. 

وأنت لا تحتاج لتوصية ونصيحة .. أنت أهل لهذه لمهمة ..

وفقك الله وسددك .​


----------



## zanitty (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
سعدت بمروركم و مباركاتكم جميعا 

و كانت ردودى عامه على الكل فى رد واحد 
و لكن اسمحوا لى ان اخص بالرد استاذنا و شيخنا و معلمنا و كبيرنا الدكتور محمد فله فى قلبى مكانه متفرده غير جميع من فى المنتدى 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الحبيب المهندس أحمد
> اولا تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم ..وكل عام وأنت بألف خير
> عرفتك .. معطاءا سباقا .. مثابرا ..
> إنقطعت فترة عن الملتقى .. ولكنني لاحظت متابعتك للملتقى ..
> ...


شرف لى مباركتك و شرف لى مرورك و شرف لى ان اكون على كفاله رجل مثلك (مع العلم ان كفيلى الحالى رجل رائع و لا بد ان اوفيه حقه حتى وان كان لن يقرأ هذه السطور ابدا)
لى عظيم الشرف استاذى ان اكون تحت قياده مجموعه تضم رجل مثلك 
انقطعت عن المنتدى اينعم و هاجمته كثيرا و ثرت على الاشراف اكثر و لكن يعلم الله اننى لم اقاطع و لم اهاجم و لم اثر الا حبا فى هذا المكان الذى اقول عنه دوما انه معلمى الاصلى ل 70% لما املك من علم و تقسم باقى ال 30% بالتساوى بين من عملت معهم و بين الخبره التى اكتسبتها بنفسى من خلال العمل


----------



## eng.tamermosa (1 أكتوبر 2011)

كنا بنستنى من زمان الحمدلله ع السلامة احسنتم الاختيار


----------



## eng_mun3m (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون وهوه ده الكلام ومبروك للقسم طبعا


----------



## سايامي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
ونأمل منهم مراجعة للروابط الموجودة في موقع الهندسة المدنية فيوجد العديد التي لاتعمل وهذه مضيعة لوقت رواد الموقع وتم الابلاغ عن بعضها في ابلغنا عن الروابط التي لاتعمل ولكن دون اجابة 
والمفروض الوقت لله عزوجل افضل بدلا من ان يضيع سدى 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## safety113 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك
للجميع
من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل
ونال العسل


----------



## amr fathy (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد مبروك فعلا يستاهل لو اى مهندس محتاجة حاجة بيكون من يساعد 
الف مبروك


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## gaber osman (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا باشا وربنا يعيينك بصراحة انا مبسوط جدا انك الاخ زانيتى بقة هو مشرف وانت على فكرة كل موضوعاتك جيدة وفيها الطابع الفكاهى ربنا يعينك ويا رب السلطة الجديدة متغييركش يا باشا وتقعد تخبط فى خلق اللة هههههههههههههه اخوك الصغير / جابر عثمان


----------



## edison_circit (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك ياااااااا بشمهندسين وياااارب الرفعة والتقدم للقسم دااائماااا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (1 أكتوبر 2011)

:77:مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## جسر الأمل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك اخي..نسأل الله أن يوفقك ومن حسن الى أحسن دائما باذن الله​


----------



## انين الماضي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

نسألك اللهم العون والسداد لأخينا زناتي.
اللهم آمين.


----------



## حاتم حسنى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## Al-Fox (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك حبيبي الغالي


----------



## coiffa (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## كمال222 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك وعلينا


----------



## zanitty (1 أكتوبر 2011)

حياكم الله جميعا و شكرا على كلماتكم المحفذه


----------



## بشار رائد (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب


----------



## basharat (2 أكتوبر 2011)

:75:


mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> الف مليون مبروك علينا المشرف الجديد
> الاخ و العضو الفاضل zanitty
> كلنا يعرفه بمشاركاته المتميزة وحضوره المتألق والآن سيزيد القسم إشراقا وتألقا
> ...


----------



## Abu Laith (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف والف مبروك للمراقبين الجدد والشكر للمنتدى العظيم واتمنى لكم الازدهاد ............


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف مليوووووووووون مبروووك وان شاء الله ينتعش القسم كما كان من قبل 
ان شاء الله انا معاك وابن العميد كمان وننهض بالقسم من جديد 
تحياتي لك 
ولك مني خالص التفدير والأحترام 
والف مبروك


----------



## alishehab2 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووك و ان شاء الله مووفق


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا مهندس احمد وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا اخوانى جميعا


----------



## غزوان ميكانيك (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الأمل (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووك 
واتمنالك الترقي في كل مناحي الحياة يا رب


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك المهام اخي الكريم*


----------



## المحاسب أحمد السيد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك اخى الكريم ​


----------



## @ ايمن @ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبرررروك الاشراف


----------



## eehaboo (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شخص مناسب في مكان مناسب


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك الاشراف ويا رب دائما فى تقدم وازدهار*


----------



## مهندس/علي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا احلي هندسة تستاهلها والله ربنا يبارك ليك مع مزيد من الازدهار للموقع


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك يا باشا و ربنا يعينك










​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك لاستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## الاخت الوفية (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أخ أحمد
مبارك لك الاشراف
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك 
وأعانك على تطويره

الوفية
​


----------



## abuelela35 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للأخ زانيتي وربنا يقدرك علي المهمة وانت أهل لها ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا على كلماتكم الطيبه


----------



## naiemelmansie (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## mausa (4 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح
و أن يعينك على حمل هذه الأمانة وأن يوفقك إلى كل خير​

تقبلو أجمل التهانى 
ولكم منى كل الدعاء بالتوفيق​


----------



## ABUAM (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف ياغالى وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله......
*


----------



## TEFA1905 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لاجمد مهندس في الموقع


----------



## عمراياد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الدكة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وللإمام وبالتوفيق


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

خطبة أبو بكر الصديق عند توليه الخلافة (11 هجرية)​ 
لما بويع أبو بكر بالخلافة بعد بيعة السقيفة تكلم أبو بكر، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال:
"أما بعد أيها الناس فإني قد وليت عليكم ولست بخيركم، فإن أحسنت فأعينوني، وإن أسأت فقوموني، الصدق أمانة، والكذب خيانة، والضعيف فيكم قوي عندي حتى أريح عليه حقه إن شاء الله، والقوى فيكم ضعيف حتى آخذ الحق منه إن شاء الله، لا يدع قوم الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا ضربهم الله بالذل، ولا تشيع الفاحشة في قوم قط إلا عمهم الله بالبلاء، أطيعوني ما أطعت الله ورسوله، فإذا عصيت الله ورسوله فلا طاعة لي عليكم".


 هوه ده الكلام*
الله يف**تح عليك ياحاج احمد*



​​


----------



## samehaly1980 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## zanitty (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوانى و اخواتى على المرور الكريم و الكلام الاكرم


----------



## eng_alex (5 أكتوبر 2011)

_الف مبروك للقسم وللموقع باكمله ،وانه لشرف لنا ان يكون شخص متميز مثل الاخ زانتى هو مشرف قسمنا العزيز ،واتمنى من الله ان يساعده على الرقى والتقدم بالقسم وان يكون عونا لكل العرب المحبين لهذا للعلم_

وهى دى نتيجة الثورة العربية
​ 
*مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:
*


----------



## كاردينيا82 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووك .. من كاردينيا ..


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووك


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.the future (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك للزميل الكريم ونسأل الله أن يوفقه وأن يعينه على الاشراف ومهامه


----------



## عبدالله ملكية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يهدي لي بال إلا واسرع بالتهنة لأخ (zanity) علي قبوله بالإشراف ونثق فيه 
وبالجد حتكون إضافه حقيقة للقسم


----------



## haytham.a.e (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## باسانتى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا ف رابعه اتصالات وكنت عايزه اسال عن الجهاز اللى بيحول الصوت الى اي لغه تانيهبردوا مسموعه
لانى كنت عايزه اعمل مشروع يشبهه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب 
و انت أهل لها 
أخلصت فأجدت 
 وتم اختيارك بتوفيق من الله للإدارة 
عن جدارة و ثاقب فكر وعمق العطاء و تواضع العلماء 
وتكرمت وقبلت المسئولية فانت أهل لها بمشيئة الله و أسأل الله بكل جوارحي لكم التوفيق و للزملاء المشرفين الكرام 
ابارك للقسم اختيارك و أبارك للزملاء محبتك و اخلاصك وذكاؤك وعطاؤك الذي لا ينقطع 
و ادعوا الله ان يعيينك و يتم على القسم بوجودك مشرفا نعمته


----------



## زياد محمد حمايدة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t287190.html#ixzz1a0qreOx8


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الف مليون مبروك علينا المشرف الجديد
الاخ و العضو الفاضل zanitty
كلنا يعرفه بمشاركاته المتميزة وحضوره المتألق والآن سيزيد القسم إشراقا وتألقا

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:28: مشرف متميز :28:
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


نتمنى أن نرى القسم افضل وأفضل دائماً بمجهود الاعضاء و تنظيم المشرفين
انه ليوم عيد و فرح بما تقوم به الادراة من تعيين مشرفين جدد فى كافة اقسام الملتقى كخطوة للتطوير والرقى


نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح
و أن يعينك على حمل هذه الأمانة وأن يوفقك إلى كل خير


تقبلو أجمل التهانى 
ولكم منى كل الدعاء بالتوفيق​


----------



## zanitty (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا 
و شكر مخصوص لاستاذى و معلمى و معلم الاجيال المهندس صبرى سعيد


----------



## melzeery (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*نقدم لكم التهنئه على الإشراف الذي تستحقونه 
الذي جمعتم به كل ماهو مبدع و رائع 
نتمنى لكم المزيد من التألق و الأبداع**
بين أروقة*​


----------



## farwq25 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرووووووووك


----------



## amr awad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن حضرتك توضح اكثر كيف يمكن استخدام هذا الامر


----------



## amr awad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## amr awad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## Securitysuite (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم*


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق والتألق الدائم تحياتي


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى و شكرى لكم جميعا


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مليون مبرك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مليون مبروك*


----------



## Atatri (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للأخ zanitty يستاهل ماشاء الله عليه عضو متميز و مواضيعه أكثر تميز


----------



## roshdyabaza (8 أكتوبر 2011)

_*وفقكم الله جميعا إلى ما فية الخير والصلاح والتقدم للمسلمين *_
_*وجزاكم كل خيرا*_​


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوانى و اخواتى


----------



## ابو عبداللة الخالد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## حامد أبو عجوة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أعانكم الله


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك يستاهل والله يعينه


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الى الامام والرب يرعاكم


----------



## النصرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذه الروح الطيبه


----------



## hikal007 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

نهنىء أنفسنا وعلى إدارة القسم على الإختيار .. نعم الإختيار ونعم الرجل المناسب
بارك الله لك يا بشمهندس احمد على تعاونك وحرصك الدائم على مشاركة إخوانك لعلمك وخبرتك , وأنا اتوقع طفره كبيره بإذن الله لما عهدته فيك .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك واهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## في خاطري شيء (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ونتمنى لكم التوفيق وسدد الله خطاكم


----------



## korzaty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك بجد يستاهلها باخلاصه و مواضيعه المميزه الف الف مبروك يا بشمهندس


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مــبروك


----------

